# A few lead up photos for the worlds



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

A pre-event photos


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Some nice shiny pieces of plastic there!


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

kritz said:


> Is this the Hobie Worlds or the Hobie Vs the Worlds?


This is a fishing event that will see everyone chasing the same fish, bream this year in Aus (next year we go to the USA) in factory supplied kayaks so fisho's from each state as well as overseas can compete. We have been running this style of event for sailing since 1976. It is about each person vs. bream with biggest bag winning. Worlds = three day bag, GF = two day bag.

Sure we are going to throw in a teams events for bragging rights (beer) and these guys will join in with the Daiwa Hobie ABT Grand final to give them bang for buck in coming to Australia.

Should be a good event; MAN vs. BREAM


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

So tell me. What happens to all these custom made, decaled, only used three times PA's?

Do they get sent to the recycle bin? I mean they surely ain't going to fly them back to their repective countries....


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Bream? Are you serious? That's the species that Australia is going to use to showcase our world class fishery?


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Not a great day to be a bream! 

Where is it being held?


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

:shock: :shock: ,   , ;-) ;-) , Dang which country gets the upper hand with ivory dune.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> kritz said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's the Hobie Worlds. Kind of like the American World Series Baseball.
> ...


I photographed an Ozzie guy who was being paid 11 million as reserve pitcher for Pittsburgh or somewhere, the US pay money to keep a league running down here so they can monitor players and bring them up when their quota allows.
The finals days here was interesting with a dozen scouts from the US all lined up with speed cameras and note pads.
Just thought you may find it interesting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

kraley said:


> kritz said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's the Hobie Worlds. Kind of like the American World Series Baseball.
> ...


Dear America,

I'm sorry you suck at cricket

sincerely
Australia


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

As much as I can't catch fish competitively, fishing a comp like that would be an awesome experience. A nice shiny boat/kayak with your countries flag on it adds to the "we're from different places enjoying the same sport" kind of feel.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Dear America,
> I'm sorry you suck at cricket
> sincerely
> Australia
> ...


We took our ball, went to a new continent and made up our own game. So there.
We can't play Aussie football, either. We're slowly catching up in soccer, though.
All we know about cricket is they make too much noise in the garage at night.


> it adds to the "we're from different places enjoying the same sport" kind of feel.


Yeah, in a "separate but equal" kind of way.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Come to America. Free Blowjobs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

No thanks Zed i'll leave you to the Saos


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Doh.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Teeth, what teeth?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> As much as I can't catch fish competitively, fishing a comp like that would be an awesome experience. A nice shiny boat/kayak with your countries flag on it adds to the "we're from different places enjoying the same sport" kind of feel.


Hey Con I'm lucky enough that i will be enjoying this experience myself. While it is a competition its also a chance to meet people from other parts of the world, have some fun fishing with them and share knowledge and techniques. 
The first day is a pre-fish day where the Aussie guys are teamed up with a competitor from overseas. The aim of this day is to help the visiting teams get thier "bream on" so to speak. We will be showing them techniques and things to look for when chasing bream. I will be doing my best to get the guy i'm teamed up with for the pre-fish( Adrian Baguley from Thailand) up to speed because i know i will get a buzz out of it if he does well.

It should be a great week. I can't wait.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I love the idea of this event, and cant wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Kritz, all the competitors are fishing from hobies that will be supplied and set up with sounders, anchors trolleys and all the works.
And yes a team will travel to one of the other countries next time and fish for their local species.
In America it will be largemouth bass for example.
details can be found at http://www.hobiefishingworlds.com/


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not into "pimping" but I reckon a big aussie flag on the front of the outback would look fully sick.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

blueyak said:


> i know i will get a buzz out of it if he does well.


I love taking people out and watching them catch a different species for the first time. Just fishing a different environment is a big enough buzz, hope it goes well for everyone involved.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> looks like an exciting concept - and is sure to bring some new people into the sport/aware of fishing opportunities in australia.


Isn't that what AKFF is for?

Here's my analogy:
Say there's a Ford World Championship Race. Ford makes a mint on publicity. Ford drivers think it's the shit. The winner thinks he's the World champ driver. The competitors all pat each other on the back (no more sao refs) about how great this event was. Trouble is, all the other car makers are laughing at the flaws.

I'm not a Hobie fanboi. That's probably obvious. I say keep the comp as is, but make the venue at Palmy, to really level the pitch. See who can launch and land a full bathtub thru the surf. That might open some eyes to the sport.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> i would love to watch you and the other dedicated he-men get your asses handed to you in a bream comp by guys like stewie and gregl - in a ski or a bathtub.


Questionable, but that would be great; is that an invite? Greg is a legend, obviously. But wait, it's an insular Hobie Comp.


> h8ters of the flipflops use this as evidence of conspiracy and a sure sign of the coming apocalypse. The target fish doesnt fulfill the adrenalin junkie's needs - so it is roundly denigrated - depite the fact that it is a compelling sport target.


I don't have anything against a bream. Angling is angling, and if that's your primary target you better be good at it.

They [Hobie] do spend the $$$. I don't like being a captive audience, though. I've seen the "invasion" of Hobie into forums, and I've left. I've seen the invasion of Hobie into my favorite Mothership operation, and haven't been back. I don't appreciate being cooped up for 8days on a Hobie sponsored vessel, replete w/ Hobie reps. It starts to feel like a "Free Time-Share" presentation, from which you can't just get up and leave. I paddled before the mirage was invented. I will paddle until my arms fall off. Then, I might get a Hobie, but prosthetics are coming a long way.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> ...fish bream in structure, and everyone of them found it a frustrating experience. totally different skillsets.


Well, fishing bass in heavy current and kelp is no picnic.


> if you leave a forum because some other people prefer to use their legs to propel themselves rather than their arms, arent you afraid that you are just being a star bellied sneech?????


lol I'm more of a Lorax.
Nah, you're missing the point. If it gets stuffed down my throat, then I'm offended. It's not the users, it's the tactics. "Some of my best friends pedal Hobies." Granted any company would love a monopoly, but telling me at every opportunity how superior they think they are, gives me cause to leave.
I'm not an OK, rep, but I am close to them. I don't feel the need to say that OK's are the 2nd coming (or first dep on what you believe). If I had come here saying that, my stay here would have been short, due to banishment. See?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> i'll bet. and someone who had never done it would do well to approach it humbly, right?
> but bream fishing from a kayak has its own challenges - repect them.


Did I ever insult bream or bream fishermen? 
My crosshairs are on Hobie, atm. Bream fishermen and Hobies are not mutually exclusive, are they? Some bream fishermen aren't on Hobies, right?


> we only drive off hookers here, sluts are welcome.


I'm just monogamous. Did you mean pimps and sluts? I'm not a pimp, either.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

No escalation; no capitulation. No dirty emoticons, or excessive punctuation! ! ! or SHOUTING AT EACH OTHER.
All good healthy banter, from my corner.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

mingle, its a bit like watching your two little brothers having a stoush, you're left with a feeling that you should try to stop it before someone gets hurt but you just want to sit back and have a laugh at tyhe antics

cheers

John


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think there's any doubt that this is a huge marketing exercise for Hobie, but good on them for having the foresight and means to have a go. As Ken says all the other manufacturers have basically ignored the comp fishing aspect of the sport whereas Hobie have invested lots of $$ and lots of time and effort into establishing and growing a successful series (in conjunction with ABT, SSBS etc) and making it accessible, fun and open to all. For that effort Steve Fields, Greg L, Scotty L and all the other Hobie hatted dudes deserve a pat on the back.

The 'Hobie Worlds' are being run in conjunction with the Australian finals. The 'Worlds' is an exclusive invite-only event which looks to be limited to only Hobie sponsored anglers and there is no doubt it is a marketing exercise to attract as much media attention as possible for the brand (and the sport). Its their comp so they can run it however they want, and they are justified in using these events to sell more kayaks - that's their core business afterall. Personally i think it will be great to see some of the guys I know compete on the same playing field as international guys and prove just how accomplished anglers they really are. And on the flipside if they ever visit Thailand to fish for spotted zebra pirahna mullet sharks then i'd expect them to have their asses handed to them by the locals, but I'd be cheering them on regardless.

As someone who has fished a handful of bream comps (from a non-hobie paddle kayak) I can tell you that these comps soon sort out who knows their shit and who doesn't. The guys who have made the finals are all seriously good and switched on anglers and deserve to be there and the rest of us, well we basically suck at catching bream. Its no secret that the hands free aspect of the Hobie pedal yaks is a big bonus in these comps, if it was a surf launch spanish mackeral comp then I'm sure a different style of craft would excel in that category.

I say that anyone who puts the effort in and who manages to create and run a professional and well patronised event deserves a big round of applause. its far too easy to sit back and complain - if you think you ca do better theres nothing stopping you.

Go the Aussies.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Who invited the rational thinker?
Thanks Davey.


> Go the Aussies.


To quote myself in the other thread.


> Anyway, at risk of treason, my $$$ is on AUS.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

patwah said:


> ringo said:
> 
> 
> > Bream? Are you serious? That's the species that Australia is going to use to showcase our world class fishery?
> ...


What about iconic Australian fish like Barramundi or Murry Cod? Like Davey G said, this is a marketing exercise, so surely the sight of anglers being towed around the timber by metre+ barra would captivate anglers from all over the world more than a little bream. Now I'm not trying to knock bream or bream fisherman but I don't imagine too many kayak fisherman dreaming about catching a bream(from a kayak) whereas there'd be plenty of people fantasising about a monster barra. And a Murray Cod is still on my bucket list. I can't imagine too many American anglers travelling to Australia to target bream.

I realise that all the sponsored Hobie anglers are from NSW and are all gun Bream fishos but I just think that this would've been a great opportunity for those guys to venture outside their comfort zone and really promote Australian fishing/tourism in the process.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ringo said:


> What about iconic Australian fish like Barramundi or Murry Cod?


.

Too restricted in distribution. Bream are like cockroaches, they are everywhere. Easy.

I think theres plans for a Bass event soon, but barra and other species may be too restrictive - However ABT do barra comps so you never know



ringo said:


> Now I'm not trying to knock bream or bream fisherman but I don't imagine too many kayak fisherman dreaming about catching a bream(from a kayak)


You obviously havent met the Bream guys. Seriously, they're all freaking nuts and semi-erect 99% of the time while fishing these comps for bream. Yes I'm talking about you Stewie, Justcruisin, Greg and the Mexicans. Nuts I tell ya.



ringo said:


> I realise that all the sponsored Hobie anglers are from NSW


 I think you may want to check your facts big fella.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Some of us will just have to wait for the Stealth world kayak fishing championships (pelagic), 
or the OK world kayak fishing championships (snapper).

Bream fishing is one of the many niche markets within the options available to kayak fisherman and it is one that is particularly well suited to the hobie kayak so why shouldn't they try to own it. I guess "worlds" is the word that causes unease but what else could you call it ?

We should have the Australian rules football world championships rather than just calling them the nationals. (No dig at baseball intended, I mean who would dare to take that risk in their right mind).


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Fair enough Patwah. I take your point about the live well/weigh-in issues with the big fish.



> In regardas to the NSW thing, 2 of the names on the yaks I saw are mad Victorians, Scotty McLoving is a big man and I reckon calling him a New South Welshman is fighting words.


I apologise to any non-New South Welshman that I've offended.



> I will say one thing, I chased Barra for 8 years out of Darwin and Ive fished 6 or 7 ABT Bream comps, I know which one has tested me more


So you're saying that bigger is not better? I'll let the Mrs know.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The ABT have already had a trial run on a kayak barra comp earlier this month on Monduran Dam, it was a 2 man teams event. Unfortunately the weather turned foul and the kayakers really struggled in the nasty conditions that the open dam threw at them and no barra were landed, so I suppose the barra concept didn't really get the headlines they would have hoped for. The rules for this comp were suitably modified as they are for the boaties with no need to weigh in live fish, simply just measure, photo and release with total points being awarded for length of fish, the bigger the better.

It makes sense though that the bream should be chosen for the innaugural Australian round, they have been the backbone species of Australian tounement angling in it's it's current format since it's first inception and are most definately a worthy adversary. Maybe in years to come we will see a barra 'worlds' with the OS anglers teamed up with an Aussie by way of lucky draw like the non boaters in ABT events. The possiblities are endless really, but thankfully there are companies such as Hobie and Daiwa willing to throw money into making these things work and they should be applauded on a kayak fishing forum. I'm definately no Hobie fanboi and also very much against people deciding for me that they are the 'only' choice in a fishing kayak, because at the end of the day that's just good marketing. But I am appreciative of the time, money and effort that Steve Fields and Hobie have put into kayak fishing in Australia.

Kev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey ringo....shhhh! We'll have them all up here the way you're going!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

The lads have arrived, all safe & sound.
Impressive is all I can say, 
Last I heard Greg was looking for beer ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic job Hobie. Great concept, put together with the panache that Hobie do. Love or loathe, these guys are switched on. For me what other fish could possibly be considered for the first "worlds" In Aus other than bream? It's just too established a scene. Barra next time, maybe. And a year soon in the US for bass is equally obvious.

I'm hardly a one-eyed Hobie fan, and firmly consider bream a nuisance by-catch. Like some others, my eyes are elsewhere when it comes to this type of event (please please god let Paindane happen!). But if I was a competitive sailor, I'd be targeting the 49er Worlds not the Hobie 16 Worlds. And yes, every single competitor in the 49er Worlds is racing an Aussie design and licensed boat. But you would have to be a myopic navel gazer to think that this negates the title "worlds".

(now if SA and Stealth can manage just 10% of this Aus/Hobie sponsored WORLD title comp, I'll be ecstatic in early may next year!)


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

dru said:


> But if I was a competitive sailor, I'd be targeting the 49er Worlds not the Hobie 16 Worlds.


Not cataphobic as well are we??


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunhobie said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > But if I was a competitive sailor, I'd be targeting the 49er Worlds not the Hobie 16 Worlds.
> ...


Nah. I was just hunting for an Aussie design to make a point. I could have just as easily said Tornado. ;-) Truth is while I have raced dinghies and skiffs (long time ago) I'd probably be lost on any cat, (and in irons on the Tornado).

Honestly, all the best, you've got my vote.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good Luck Boys hope it goes well with the weather closing in.

I'm looking forward to getting up there on Thursday and checking the place out.

Cheers Dave


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > ringo said:
> ...


Stingrays

I'd tip Trevor (kayakone - aka Ray) to win although using his floundering technique of standing on them is not for everyone, and may not be allowed in the rules


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

First the disclaimer - I'm a member of the Hobie Fishing Team so you can take my comments with a grain of salt if you like...

The usual slings and arrows are being hurled at this event but by now, us 'Hobie-ites' are expecting it. This event has been the brain-child of Steve Fields and he's worked long and hard to create a tournament that'll see the best anglers in the world come together and compete against each other in a structured and level playing field. That's why the fully kitted-out Hobie Pro Anglers are being used for everyone. That way no-one can claim that someone had an unfair advanyage due to speed, stability, etc, etc. Sure, us Aussies get the local knowledge but next year, the Americans have that ace up their sleeve, and so on for the next country that gets it. Plus imagine if you had to lug your own kayak half way around the world!

This is the inaugral event and the hand-picked competitors are top notch anglers that have proven themselves many times over. The Aussie Team includes AOY winners, State Titles Winners, Grand Final winners and they were all picked on their proven ability to extract those sneaky bastard fish out of their watery homes. I would have loved to have been apart of this but I simply wasn't up to par with these guys, but sure as eggs are eggs, I'll be doing my darndest to work my way up through the ranks next year to try to get an invite to the US of A.

The debate about 'why bream?' has been going on for years but as Daveyg said, they're like cockroaches and are everywhere. Many say they're rubbish fish and they couldn't be bothered chasing them but I wonder if they have ever tried to wrestle these guys out of the oyster racks that the big bruisers call home. Plus they are certainly not an easy fish to catch regularly (unless you're Gregl or Blueyak).

So kudos to Hobie for investing in this industry and there's no reason why the other manufacturers of kayaks can't start doing their own thing if they want to.

From those of us that give a hoot about this, welcome to all the overseas competitors and come on Australia, lets show them how to catch some bream.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

In reality, I would actually like to see some of these guys fish. If it was closer I'd go out for a paddle and a look-see.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks cuz.


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck to all !


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

GoManGo said:


> Good luck to all !


This event happened a few weeks ago. What have you got to sell?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great post


----------

